# Carl Safina: What Are Animals Thinking and Feeling? (video)



## Harebells (Nov 29, 2015)

[video]https://www.ted.com/talks/carl_safina_what_are_animals_thinking_and_feeling#  t-1149157[/MEDIA]


----------

